# 12 Days of Xmas ENTRY THREAD



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes here - AT THIS THREAD

To enter all you need to do is post *ONCE *in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2014

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of First.

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter. (as long as you have 50 by the date that's fine if you don't and are drawn as a winner the prize will be redrawn )

3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)
Only one prize can be won if number is drawn twice and the person has already won another number will be drawn

4)ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize On the Forum and do a review for DW and the Supplier 

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2015 
Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Yay I am the first thanks to all the sponsors for their wonderful contribution and merry Xmas!!!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

BOOM... I'm in there like swimwear!

Ta


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Merry xmas everyone good luck


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

On it like a car bonnet!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Pinch punch first of the month  

Good luck to everybody


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas and let the fun begin 😀


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Count me in again although I never win owt!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Big big thanks to DW and the sponsors for their great work and prizes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks to all the lovely people that have donated the prizes! 

Seriously hoping to get lucky


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Sweet, fingers crossed!


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

In......good luck everyone.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW - the prizes are amazing this year, thanks DW


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Got to be in it to win it and I'm now in! Good luck all


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck everyone


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas coming lets hope some prezzies aswell


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I'm in! First time let's go!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

:thumb:I am here and ready to roll:thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Woop woop fingers crossed


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Boom Biddy Bang I'm in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you to the organisers and prize donaters; good luck to all entrants. Merry Christmas 🎅


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

May aswell try me luck


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes please


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Merry Xmas everyone!
I'm in!


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes please, great prizes thanks to the sponsors and DW.

Rick


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in, great prizes as always :thumb: thanks


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a win this year


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

me please :wave:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's hoping


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

Huge presents to be raffled off. Count me in 
Great big thank you to all of the sponsors for making this happen.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

on it like a car bonnet, in it to win it !!! .....I hope


----------



## RickL (Aug 23, 2014)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in.....

Thanks everyone for this have a great Christmas


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck folks!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a plan, I'm in!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in thanks .
Good luck everyone


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Heard only good things about this, thanks to all supporting sponsors and DW


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lets hope this #post is lucky eh


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas, I'm in

Good Luck to everybody


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing prizes once again may as well get involved


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Count me in please. Let the fun begin


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Id be up for a piece of this


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Hopefully post #54 will get me something

In the very unlikely case that I win something, I can arrange a postage address in the UK, but then it might take a while for the goodies to arrive at my place, so I will happily contribute to the postage fees needed to get it holland!

Thanks a million!


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Ooh, just hit 50 posts too.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it wrong to be excited about this than Christmas itself. 😉


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Count me in please.. eager to see what this is all about


----------



## H.R.I.P (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck folks!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Tis the season to be jolly!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Ho, Ho, Ho.

Merry Christmas Children !


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Count me in!
Thanks to the forum and the sponsors for this great offer


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi! 

Fingers Crossed  Been a great year for DW and glad to be part of all this. Amazing


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic 

Bring on some christmas morale


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, you've got to be in it to win it so here goes.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Count me in again this year! Thanks goes to everyone involved.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Im in..Cheers guys


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck all Christmas is coming


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck everyone and compliments of the season....JB


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Christmas Everyone and Good Luck with the 12 Days competition.

And thanks DW and the Admins/Moderators for running such a fab forum and for setting up this competition.

:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: stonejedi in the house,*and glad to be in*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Slightly late but here's my entry


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

After looking at the prizes, be silly not to. Great job DW staff.


----------



## bloater (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in, can't wait for the anticipation to start


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Happy start of the silly season...Best of luck to all


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Here we go at last, yippeee


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

First of December. Let the jolly times begin 

Good luck all


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

'tis the season to be jolly, Fa la la la la, la la la la!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in, thanks a lot everyone


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks DW and the sponsors, looking forward to this!


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks to all the admin and sponsors. 

Count me in!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Yay for Christmas!


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

What a fantastic range of prizes


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Iiiitttsss chriiiiiiiistmaaaaaaas !!!!!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Count me in. 

Fantastic prizes for some lucky people this xmas (including me hopefully) 

Great Job by the DW moderators and all Trade Suppliers.

Merry Xmas to everyone associated with the forum


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Stunning prize list , good luck everyone .


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am in. 

Good luck every one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like last year, i am in and a massive massive thank you to all the sponsors for their generousity and to DW for organising this again.

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Got to be in it to win it :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe this year....


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks again DW and all the sponsers

in it to win it....well..maybe


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Good luck everybody :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm in too. Happy Christmas and good luck everyone.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Dear Santa, this year for Christmas I would like to win a prize.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes plase and thank u,i Will cover postage iff i will win a price
Thanks 2 all off the sponsors as well


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Count me in aswell! Fantastic prize list.


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks to the Admin and sponsors for organising this, I'm in!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Little donkey, little donkey
On the dusty road
Got to keep on plodding onwards
With your precious load.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Happy days. Worth a punt for sure


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

count me in please!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Count me In. Merry Christmas to all staff and members, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed! Thank you to the sponsors and merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Im in. Once again, brilliant prizes from everyone.

Happy Christmas to all and good luck

Josh


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Why not  :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope this year is my lucky one ...


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

First times a charm!


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Here we go then  107 be my lucky number


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in hope I'm lucky this year.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Good luck to all  Cheers again for running this each year.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Fingers crossed


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho or bah


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ohhhhh, go ahead then!!! :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to all for the great prizes and for arranging the give-away!

Merry Christmas to you all. :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in 😀


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Count me in please. 

Thanks to all the DW sponsors for their generosity.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

count me in please


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

whoop therree it isss


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Xmas, goodluck to everyone.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Good luck everyone and many thanks to the sponsors


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Got to be in it to win it!! 
Thanks to all the suppliers for the goodies.


----------



## ian68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck everyone


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck to all


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy Christmas to all on here and good luck.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

An incredible prize list and some people are going to be very, very happy. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm entering, this is great!


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Good Luck to everyone


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Whoop and good luck everyone!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Would be rude not to! Some great prizes!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

DW 12 Days - yes please!

Count me in


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck everyone! Some nice prizes on offer!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

That time of year is hear what smashing prizes from the sponsors gets better each year hope I win this year...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Let the fun begin.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

its that time again !!!!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Yahooooo! Good luck everyone


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing how quickly it comes around - count me in and fingers crossed


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Please enter me, good luck everyone


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck everyone and Merry Christmas


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Count me in please and good luck everyone.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm on this like a tramp on warm chips!!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope it's lucky 145 Merry Christmas to all and thank you sponsors


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in!! 

Thanks again to the very generous offers of all the sponsors and merry xmas :thumb:


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Count me in please  .


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

good luck everyone.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in - good luck everyone


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas and good luck to everyone


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm in.......

good luck everybody.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Count me in please good luck everyone


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in. 

What an awesome giveaway


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'm on it like a tramp on hot chips


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

excited for this !! some great prizes up for grabs , good luck all


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed! Cheers!


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeez 

I was slow - but I'm in


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Merry Xmas


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes Please!


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck everyone


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

pick me, pick me, pick me.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent competition - fingers crossed!


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone and good luck to all!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

All the best fella's, be lucky


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I am in! Great prizes - thanks to all the sponsors!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good luck fella's


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Merry xmas to dw, sponsers and I am in it to win it...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Everything crossed here! Best of luck and seasons greetings to all on DW - especially the sponsors!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

how convenient, 171 is my lucky number :lol:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Count me in :thumb:
Good luck everybody


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me in too guys and girls :thumb:

Merry Christmas to everyone in Detailing world


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Giving this a go for the second year running good luck to all.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! - Count me In. Fantastic competition


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic always love the twelve days.....big thanks to all involved.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

what a great way to end the year,good luck everyone


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

In like Flynn!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ooooh, count me in


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

1st of December, Christmas is coming, I'm in


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes! I love the 12 days give away.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in, Merry Christmas DW


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's to a merry draw!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas and good luck to everyone 
Fantastic of Dw and all its sponsors to do this again


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in! (and I don't care if I get a lump of coal for being a Very Naughty Boy!!)
And a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to everyone on here, as this forum has helped keep me sane during a very tough year!


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm in :thumb:


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

im in fingers crossed


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

Merry xmas to you all.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Been waiting all year for this!!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

May your loved ones stay healthy.

Your Christmas wishes be granted

and

Your cars remain shiny.

Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## Sy1441 (May 6, 2014)

Great Prizes!


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is to a bit of Crimbo i can get excited about! Good luck to one and all and wishing a great shiny festive season to everyone!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Count me in, this is the best thing about Christmas!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

You've got to be in it to win it! Good luck everyone


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

I get far too excited about this every year! Yay!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

cheers!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Count me in :thumb:
Good luck everybody


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I'm in, I'm sure I will win something this year!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Gotta be in it to win it!!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas all ! 
Count me in !


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

come on, 202


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck to everyone and have a nice xmas! I'm in!


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing prizes.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep giving this a miss, but I think this year I will count myself in!

Merry Christmas everyone & enjoy the prizes if you win


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy xmas too all  and good luck everyone .


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in  thanks to the sponsors and the admin for a great forum


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys!

I am in it to win it,


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't miss this...count me in please and Merry Christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm in - Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! And here hoping!lol


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Only seems like yesterday that it was the last competition!


----------



## deweythorne (May 23, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes please
Gl HF all and a good Christmas!


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Culainn


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Merry christmas all!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Count me in thanks


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas all :wave:

&

A Big Thanks to all the suppliers for the prizes :thumb:

John


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

merry Christmas


----------



## Rpf (Dec 27, 2013)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, count me in good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Merry xmas everyone good luck


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

heres hoping


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. Please count me in for some of these lovely prizes.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Why not let's give this a go and see if I can win


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Be churlish not to enter


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup, Merry Christmas and big :thumb: to the sponsors of this


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Boom, all,over it


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Some smashing prizes


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Champion! Good luck all


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Let's give it a try, I might be lucky.
Happy hollidays to you all.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas and count me in


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in!!! And merry Christmas!&#55356;&#57221;&#55356;&#57221;&#55356;&#57221;


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Such a good thing that you do every xmas with the help of some amzing supporters 

Got to be in it to win it


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks very much people all i can do is hope and pray i win now haha

Im in gordon


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Count me in , good luck all , and big thanks to all involved :thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to DW and all sponsors


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, this is massive! Big thanks to DW and the sponsors.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in....:buffer:


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Lets have a go


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck to all

Hopefully I win!


----------



## Joshsta1000 (Oct 8, 2014)

lets do this, happy christmas!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

So much generosity

Good luck to everyone:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Count me in :thumb:

Nice one guys


----------



## crazylegs (Oct 20, 2008)

Count me in thank`s


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in baby!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas.
:thumb:


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Count me in and thanks for today's birthday wishes


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in please. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Count me in, thanks once again to all the sponsors! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Brilliant and good luck everyone !!!! 
Thanks DW and site sponsors. :thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good luck everyone and a Merry Christmas. Thanks to DW (Whizzer) and all the sponsors for what looks like a great 12 days of Christmas coming up :thumb:


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Good luck all


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed one and all! :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Count me in thank you!!


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Merry christmas all


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas detailing world!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas and many thanks !


----------



## crymer (Apr 10, 2013)

Good Luck to everyone, maybe i will win something for the first time


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Booosh....and I'm there


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Me please !!!!!


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

me please


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

count me in


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dont forget me Mr Christmas.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in....cheers !!


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm in. Make me lucky.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in! Never own before but appreciate there are a shed load of people on detailing world. Let's hope my look is in this year!


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Get in


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking forward to this. Thanks for doing it again this year guys


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Best comp ever this. Good luck people


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic! Merry Christmas!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Got to be in it to win it!! 

Thanks merry xmas.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't believe I missed this earlier, I'm in. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas - Count Me In - Thanks Forum Sponsors.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Pick me pick me


----------



## Dazzerrange (Dec 8, 2012)

Drive it like you stole it,


----------



## WaxXo97 (Aug 4, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

YESSSS....that time again


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Count me in. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in.
Merry Xmas, good luck to everyone and thanks to the forum sponsors.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Count me in , yes please.


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some great prizes.
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Good luck everyone

especially me :thumb:


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

Merry Xmas all... better get my post count up!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in please..


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck all and have a happy Christmas.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Put my name in the hat please.

Happy Christmas everyone and a big Thank You to all the Mods & contributors, who make this annual event so enjoyable.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

On it till I vomit!

Good luck everyone and some amazing prizes there!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll never win but may as well give it a go.

Good luck to all.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Count me in, Good luck everyone, some pretty amazing prizes this year.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Im in, why not its Chrismas


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm feeling lucky. Punk.

Count me in please.

Cooks


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

ill give it a go, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

This could be the Best Christmas Ever!!!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Count me in please. Thanks to all who have sorted.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank-you to all involved.


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Know I Can .....I Know i Can.....:lol:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Cracking prizes again. :thumb:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome line up of prizes, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Count me in. Merry Christmas and good luck everyone. 
Thank you to all the contributors of prizes.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I would like to enter


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

First time for me I did not have enough posts last year so fingers crossed


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Entered lucky number 317


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks to the sponsors for their generosity. I best learn how to write a review if I win too!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Got to be in it to win it!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

im in


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Yaay - in it this year :thumb:


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in!
Merry Giblets everybody!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Wahoo..... Yes please.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Will I win anything this time.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Entered again this year, its not the winning but the taking part that counts. Good luck everyone and a Merry Christmas to all at DW :wave:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for running this. I'm in! :thumb:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Yayyyyyy, Good luck y'all.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got to be in it to win it. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah good luck to everyone!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Count me in,best of luck everybody 😄👍

Mike


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

My favourite thread of the year........

Good luck everyone and merry christmas all at DW


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

In! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hopefully better luck this year 

Good luck everyone


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh i wish, Merry xmas everyone


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Been waiting for this. I'm in please


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in.......A Merry Christmas to you all!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes! I'm in! Hopefully third time lucky  :thumb:

Good luck to everyone though


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in too, all the best everyone! :thumb:


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Gotta be in it to win it.

Thanks to all the sponsors and good luck to everybody!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can a mod enter? If so I'm in! I'd love most of that gear.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in.All the best :thumb:


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice one.... 

All the best everyone.


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Put me in the mix. 
Good luck all.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow what a year!


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in! Good luck to one and all!


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in  

Merry Xmas everyone! Thanks to the suppliers for the awesome prizes too!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Meet too, thanks.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Too bad I am not living in the UK..


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Be rude not to try I'm in cheers :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

In it, to win it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck to all,and Marry Christmas everyone..


----------



## JLeerdam (Jan 14, 2014)

Merry X-mas everyone! Fingers crossed .


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Merry Xmas and good luck to all.


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

How did I miss this yesterday?????

Awesome prizes, Merry Xmas everone!!!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great Comp once again, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:

Thanks DW & Sponsors !!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas people! Have a great December!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas folks - another brilliant competition from DW and the sponsors


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Pick me, pick me!

PLEASE!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Merry Xmax everyone :wave:


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Seasons Greetings, Detailers.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Fingers crossed


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't believe it's that time of year again! Good luck everyone and thanks to the good folk supplying the amazing prizes


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope i win this year lol


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Why have I messed this this year, oh well, here it is!!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas and good luck


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck for everyone!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good luck eveyone, hope you all have a good xmas and santas good to you


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes please, I'm in!!! 

Please can that computer generated system choose me!!!

PLEASE!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully better luck this year  Thanks to all the great sponsors once again :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in this year again..........


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

All the best people.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

On it, like a car bonnet....Please Santa, let it be me. ive been a good boy, honest I have!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Count me in thankyou


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

On it, like a tramp on a sandwich.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in... good luck everyone!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in  I'm so excited !


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Massive thanks to all at DW for arranging this, and to those amazing sponsors for donating such fantastic prizes!!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## nick272 (Nov 24, 2013)

Im in, Merry Christmas


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in. Roll on xmas.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a swirl free new year


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a good feeling this year.... need to build on the waxybox last year now


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Me please ! for once can I be lucky.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## falerum (Sep 18, 2010)

Super nice 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me in, Good Luck!!


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

happy christmas and good luck every one


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck guys


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in - Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Me pretty please .


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you all:thumb:

And good luck to everyone, some awesome prizes up for grabs!!!:buffer:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

good luck all and lang ma yer lum reek


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy Xmas and good luck ti everyone !!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks DW for another year. Hope to win something this year :thumb:


----------



## cheshirebert (Dec 11, 2011)

Boom, count me in.:buffer:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Count me in 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's hoping


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep! I'm in
On it like a highly polished car bonnet &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

It's a Christmas tradition for me to enter and win nowt! I'm in...


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

im in!


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fingers crossed


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in and a merry Christmas to one and all. 

Flute.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

In it to win it. Cheers DW Sponsors.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks DW and all the generous sponsors


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I would love to join in the fun please


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Good luck everyone.:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes I'm in merry Xmas all.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ain't nobody passing on this one! 

Merry xmas guys!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome as always, here's my entry...


----------



## les s211 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks DW and sponsors, I'm in.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Always in for a freebie!


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Sublime (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck, merry christmas and fingers crossed!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Buzzzingg


----------



## J|M (May 11, 2011)

It's Xmas! ...

.. almost =o
:driver:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

You hook em and I'll fry em!!!!!! Yeehaa


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Have good one 👍


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Late, but I'm in. 
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

In it to win it! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck everyone! 😀


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Happy Xmas and good luck to everyone


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Better get on this band waggon!

Merry christmas!


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

This year hopefully I might win something. 
Great prizes every year,
Well done to the sponsors.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

#443 is my lucky number


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing prizes would be rude not to enter


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great in for this again, might win too.

Thanks to the sponsors too


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Some great prizes there! I'm in!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

count me in and merry christmas all


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck guys and girls. Hopefully this year is my year!!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Another fantastic year!!

Count me in on the prize draw please whizzed :thumb:


----------



## Lostpaul (Jul 19, 2014)

I may stop lurking and start posting :/ .


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

In for sure great of the supporters to do this


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Wonderful prizes and great participation from all as always! Count me in and Merry Christmas


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Need 50 posts than.. Wish me luck!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in too please


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am in good luck to you all and merry christmas.


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Time to win some goodies ! Am in !


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

I am in...


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Count me in. :thumb:

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

i am in ,thanks.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Pleeeeez make my number a winner this year  :thumb:


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

It would be daft not try, therefore I'm in as well. :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Count me in, good luck everyone and a Merry Christmas


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

can count me in


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My entry. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Get in, let Christmas begin!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes indeedy


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Im in Merry Christmas people


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Worth the try.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Good CLEAN Christmas fun!!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in, happy Christmas!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in thank DW :thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it:driver:


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hopefully i might get lucky this year :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

This is for my Audi - she needs the love...


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

whooo count me in again.
gota love love this time of year on dw.
thanks to the sponsers for all the great prizes and thanks to the admin for another great year of 12 days of Christmas.
good luck every body


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll add my name please.

Great offer from the sponers. Thanks!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Let's win this thing


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's wishing DW, its members and the very generous Traders a Merry Christmas! 

Alan W


----------



## romansnumber7 (Aug 9, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone and good luck


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Some fantastic prizes, not been lucky enough to win in previous years but got to be in it to win it


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Hears hoping!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas people's fingers crossed.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Best wishes to everyone... and all the luck for me


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Please let it be me


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Merry Christmas all........


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

On it like a car bonnet....waxed of course 

Good luck and keep the cleaning up over the winter months


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

A fantastic annual event! A big thanks to the site admins for their hard work over another year. Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous new year to all on the forum :thumb:

Chris


----------



## lyodbraun (Mar 22, 2014)

I won ? Oh not yet lol


----------



## golfgti1982 (Sep 15, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

At the back of track, now fill up my rack.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'll bring the beers. Don't drink and wax though guys


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

In it to win it


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Seasons greetings to all and hopefully prizes to me!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Im in, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

51 Pages already! fingers crossed for all...


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Merry X mas everybody! I hope I will win one of those bundles!


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Im in, prizes look great!!


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm In Looking good


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm In. Always a good bit of fun this. Merry Xmas fellow detailers


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I never win anything


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Waxstock winner is in


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Count me in please. Goodluck everyone:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Thank you all for the competition, not that I'll win mind you.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Count Me In Too. Good Luck


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in, merry x-mas everyone


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Count me in 😁


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

add me in please.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in.

....and a happy Christmas to everyone :thumb:


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

Merry Xmas


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm in, lets hope for 50 posts! don't worry i'm not going to start spamming everyone lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah might as well seeing as i didnt win the starving child in ethiopia even though i bought 20 raffle tickets ( not that i wanted a starving ethiopian )


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

#festivefriday everyone :wave:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys and girls


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No meat???? All bones bit like kentucky


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in, fingers crossed! :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Entering but haven't been here for a while . Too busy with work but good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got to be in it to win it 😁🙏


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

You are all wasting your time - the prize is mine!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Let's hope its my time this year ��


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Second year lucky!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

im in


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

why not  merry xmas


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Me Likey, count me in please.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw go on then. It would be rude not to.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am in too... Thank you

A


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## bigbaldyone (Nov 3, 2014)

Feeling lucky.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## shanks59 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bingo


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

In like Stalin


----------



## redbull3k7 (May 18, 2014)

Happy xmas everyone and good luck


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's to Christmas


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never won anything.............yet


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Look forward to this every year!


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Count me in. 
Merry Christmas & good luck everybody.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

I'm in like Flynn , Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Count me in. Don't post a lot but visit site regularly, great resource.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im in


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm in please


----------



## davemk3gti (Feb 10, 2013)

Seasons Greetings


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Merry christmas and good luck!


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

Merry xmas everyone good luck


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Its come around so quick....
Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone...


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Steaming in


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas, I'm in I hope.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't want to miss this. Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

New year, new car, so new goodies would be nice!


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in, please. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Me too please


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you to all the supporters offering gifts. :thumb:


----------



## Caracul (Oct 24, 2013)

Happy Xmas folks...

Good luck.


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas, good luck and a big thanks to all the suppliers


----------



## Gaz| (Jul 18, 2014)

Fingers Crossed, good luck everyone!


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

Im in


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

me too happy xmas and a shiny new year


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

I'm in. Happy Xmas everybody.


----------



## whiplash (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in good luck everyone.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Fingers crossed


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Hoping to get my hands on something this year so I'm in 

Thanks for running this again all involved


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Im in folks, again thanks for all the hard work on the site. Fingers crossed.


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

12 days of Christmas? I cant believe its been a year already. Lets get festive


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in (if I have enough posts!)


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Im in, big thanks to the forum and also the generous suppliers !


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes please count me in :thumb:


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

O yes, i'm in :thumb:


----------



## spitandpolish (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in too!


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck to everyone! 
Hope everyone has a great xmas and new year.

Fingers crossed for some freebies!
Im In!

Merry xmas guys


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm feeling lucky'ish! :driver:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A Merry Xmas and a prosperous New Year tone and all.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fingers Crossed


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'm in :thumb: Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's hoping!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

ooooh whats this :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Good luck to all.....nah sod that, good luck to me 

Thanks to all that have contributed prizes.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good luck to all entrants and as ever thanks to all the supplier for putting this on for the members yet again.

I don't want or need anything free and don't wish to win anything so this is mearly a post to thank the suppliers for the continued support of the tread that seems to garner the most excitement every year...the one with the free stuff haha.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell. For***ten it was the time for the madness again. 

Good luck and my address is......
Wait I'm being optimistic again.


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

Count me in. 
Merry Christmas & good luck everybody.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

how have i only just seen this? :wall:

oh well, entered now


----------



## Fergie34 (Oct 4, 2014)

Merry Xmas good luck everyone👍


----------



## jayden111 (Jun 13, 2014)

*** a chance. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

You never know, worth a try!


----------



## DodgeMaster92 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Nearly missed this too! Merry Christmas


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

I forgot about this lol Good luck to everyone


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Best of luck all 😉:thumb:


----------



## Palacemads3 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in hopefully!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in! Good luck!


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

Big thanks to all the sponsors and admin. Hope everyone has a great Christmas. Good luck


----------



## bawla679 (Jul 24, 2014)

Count me in.
Good luck guys. 
Thanks to sponsors.


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

Late entry.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Excited - in it to win!


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

im in happy Christmas all


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Seasons Greetings everyone


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Why not, eh?

Thanks DW guys and sponsors for this, Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in - Happy Xmas


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Nick-ST500 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fear the fork


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

im in 
Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Please pick me!


----------



## steve-w (Jul 28, 2008)

Im glad im not a turkey


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pop my name in the hat please. Good luck to all.


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in!! 

Merry Christmas


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just in time, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm here for the prizes.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in.

Seasons Greetings to all.....


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

A big thanks to the sponsors for the prizes! 

Would love the Autoglym kit, mine mysteriously disappeared 

Merry Christmas and wishing you all every success in the New Year!


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

May as well have a go, been 25 years since I last won anything  Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## d4dek (Nov 12, 2012)

Count me in.
Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thought i had but havent
Im in lol


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I never win anything but have to be in it to win it!


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas,good luck everyone.


----------



## jonmst2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Merry Xmas to all forum members and sponsors


----------



## g12eg (Oct 19, 2014)

merry christmas.. ho ho ho


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Count me in pkease


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Count me in please. Have yourself a proper Chrimbo DW peoples! Good luck to all!


----------



## Tispy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm In. Merry Xmas fellow everyone


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes please. Prob won't win lol


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## yan (Feb 2, 2014)

Got to be in it to win it. Good luck everyone & Merry Christmas...


----------



## CRIPVW (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm up for some Christmas treats

HAPPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

I've just found this


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Come now and sing with me, Proper Crimbo.... SELECTA!

So Excited you might wee, Proper Crimbo... Arrrgh!

:lol:

Count me in please :wave:


----------



## Liamj (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes please, I'm in! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I am in


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd like to join in too


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Get me in here!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

In before the lockdown...


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in please.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

You gotta be in it to win it. Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in thank you sponsors and admin


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Closed !


----------

